# DualCore/Multicore GPU's?



## da_Fiesel (3. August 2008)

Hallo,

mir is eben durch den Kopf gegangen, anstatt 2 GPU's auf einer Graka zu verbauen, einfach DualCore GPU's zu entwickeln. Geht das bzw. würde das was bringen?

Oder sin bei MultiGPU Grakas, auch die Shadereinheiten(VRAM is klar) etc. verdoppelt, so das jede GPU gleich viel hat wie auf einer Single Karte?

Vill gibts da den ein oder anderen Experten unter euch, wollte mal eure Meinung hören, ob uns sowas in Zukunft erwarten könnte 

MFG


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. August 2008)

Machbar wäre das mit Sicherheit.
Nur ob es mit den momentanen Standard-Mitteln auch vernünftig kühlbar wäre, weiß ich nicht.
Multicore GPU's wären nach heutiger Fertigungstechnik mit Sicherheit richtige Heizkraftwerke.
Vom Stromverbrauch und den daraus resultierend notwendigen Netzteilen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## SkastYX (4. August 2008)

Soweit ich weis sind GPUs schon extrem multicore aufgebaut, daher würde ich die größere resultierende Fläche eines Dualcores lieber dafür nutzen mehr Shadereinheiten etc zu nutzen, denn so denke ich umgeht man einige Probleme was den multi GPU bereich angeht.

Aber:
A: Je größter der Chip desto teurer und vor allem
B: Verbraucht das Monstrum massen und gibt das dann zu einem sehr großen Teil an den Kühler wieder ab.


----------



## Fifadoc (4. August 2008)

diese frage stellt sich gar nicht, da GPUs schon enorm lange eine Multi-Core Architektur haben. 
Deshalb eignen sich GPUs auch so gut zu physik-berechnung.
der G80, bzw. G92 chip hat meines wissens 10 kerne, der G200 hat wohl 12 kerne.

man kann also CPU und GPU nicht 1:1 vergleichen.


----------

